# Mushroomers....Are you finding your fall edibles?



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Hoping after this bit of rain and some warming Indian summer temperatures will bring up some more edible fall mushrooms I like to harvest. So far, about 2 weeks ago after a shower picked a few lobster mushrooms and then last week after some more ground moisture found some pine boletes, scaber stalks, slippery jacks, chicken fat (Suillus americanus), and that's about it so far. I'm still looking for those elusive giant puffballs that some folks mention being over a foot wide.  If only... *sigh* 
Oh, also a couple weeks ago, on a woodland venture some coral mushrooms and a bearded tooth mushroom were found. It's just been sort of hit and miss finding. It rained some more the last 2 days and is to warm up over the weekend. Guess it might be a good time to go do a little grouse hunting on the opener and look for some more shrooms for the table. 

How about you? Fall Mushrooming for those who do that sort of outdoor activity?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

well, okay. I'll go first then. LOL. 

Was the small game opener, so I went out in the back woods nearby. Was very windy, so grouse hunting wasn't too good. I did manage to pick my eye out on the ground for a couple of nice aspen boletes that were quite large, about the size of a normal dinner plate.


----------



## floramum (Jul 20, 2005)

Yesterday Mid Morning I Saw A Small Squirrel In My Front Yard Nibbling Away At Something.......looked Like A Peanut W/pink On It. When He Finished And Left That Area I Went Outside To Where He Had Been Nibbling.....there Were Mushrooms.....with A Pink Flat Cap Of About 2 Inches In Diameter And About That High.

Wasnt Tempted To Try Them Tho.


Mum


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm presently at my camp in NW PA., went for a walk this morning doing aliitle deer scouting and shroom hunting. Didn't find much, found some stumpies (honey mushroom) just starting to pop up. Sheepshead (hen of the woods) should be coming out soon. Will take hikes every day to see what I can find.


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Saw a couple of puffballs today on the roadside. Definitely be watching for more. Had dried (rehydrated)hen of the woods for dinner tonight in lasagna. Yum.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

Moonwolf I saw a puffball about the size of a football today in a yard. If it had been in the ditch it would have been what's for dinner!
Now I haft to get out tomorrow and try and find a few for my supper.
Hillbillybob


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

We've now had some decent rains and some warming temps over the past week which is starting to bring out the fall mushrooms I'd hoped for. Some Lobster mushrooms are showing up as well as more fresh nice pine boletes and other aspen boletes and others of that group.
Plenty of honey mushrooms, though those aren't ones I pick. Also, saw a hen of the woods on a stump that was rotting too much to pick. Guess I missed out on that good edible in a spot that was off the beaten path I'll be checking more now.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

That sure sounds nice moonwolf.  
It's been too dry here for anything.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We are also finding some nice Lobster mushrooms....had them with venison steak the other night.

Still some Chicken of the Forest (sulfur shelf) mushrooms around too.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

How do you know which are good and which are bad? Have you been shown by someone or did you just get told and went out one day and found some. How do you know how to cook them? Again were you shown? I live about on the AR OK border. Is there a perticular mushroom around here. Any suggestions on finding someone to share their knowledge?
Thanks for any reply


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

I took a walk today to check on puff balls hoping to find some. Darn the luck all I could find was this 31 lb hen of the woods.










Here is a link to one of my favorite places to order fungi stuff to plant on the farm to help my finding easier.

http://www.fungi.com/index.html

Do a little serching on this web site an enjoy.

Here is a pdf file to help you hunt mushrooms

http://mdc4.mdc.mo.gov/tv/hints/mushrooms.pdf

Well it is soaking and I will try to find room to freeze what dog and I don't want for supper.
Hillbillybob


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

31lb..... Nice one Hillbillybob!!


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Audabon's mushroom field guide!!!!
Too dry here right now, But I can't wait.


----------



## Hoosierdaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

We got a bit of rain recently and I picked about 5 - 6 lbs. of Meadow Mushrooms today. Don't think I've ever found them this late - but, better late than never. :dance:


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

Over the weekend I picked up two puffballs about 10 inches and solid. After peeling the outside skin I cubed them in 1 inch squares. Cut up a large onion and added a can of chicken broth to the pot cooked them down for future use. Freezing them for future use after I get the venison in the house. :hobbyhors Trapper


----------

